

Ask HN: Transition from Rails development to iPhone/Android? - southpolesteve

About a year ago I started learning web dev in my spare time.  First HTML/CSS, the moved on to RoR and with it, Haml and Sass.  I am in love with the simplicity and ease with which RoR and related tools lets me develop web apps.  Recently, I picked up a book on Objective-C and iPhone dev. BAM! Brick wall.  This kind of work seems to be much more painful.&#60;p&#62;So HN, I asks:&#60;p&#62;Is there any method, toolkit, library, etc that provides me the same ease and simplicity for iPhone/Android development work?
======
DamonOehlman
If you are coming from a rails background then I would highly recommend having
a look at Rhodes from Rhomobile (<http://rhomobile.com/>). There's lots of
good things going for it and it also offers in-roads to developing on devices
outside of just iPhone and Android.

If you don't find Rhodes a good fit, then have a look at PhoneGap
(<http://phonegap.com/>) which offers similar functionality on a pure HTML +
Javascript solution. I can't see you being disappointed with Rhodes though...

------
gtracy
Have you looked into jquery mobile? Still in alpha, but a nice toolkit for
building mobile apps that run in the browser but look and feel like a native
app.

<http://jquerymobile.com>

------
vantran
You could also try out <http://www.appcelerator.com/> It is similar to Phone
Gap, and a lot of people use it to build simple iphone apps.

